# post test



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2007)

testing posting


----------



## Fern Modena (May 12, 2007)

Did you pass?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2007)

this time...it was close though!  =)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

test number 2


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

3rd times the charm perhaps?


----------



## Htoo0 (May 14, 2007)

If you're having problems, perhaps you need to update your BBS member code?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

oh someones got jokes today!  =)


----------



## Fern Modena (May 14, 2007)




----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

lol...just tryin to hash out some bugs that have been plaguing the board here over the past few days.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

testing take 4


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2007)

post test take 5


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

more testing....*sigh


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

free post!!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

popcorn...peanuts....getcher free posts here!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2007)

annnnnnnd another  (sorry about all this...ill delete the thread when its all over)


----------



## "Roger" (May 15, 2007)

Delete it!!??  I was going to nominate this thread for the TUG archives!


----------



## Fern Modena (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Fern Modena (May 15, 2007)

DDP.  Sorry...


----------



## Htoo0 (May 15, 2007)

This is a test... it is ONLY a test... If this had been an actual post....


----------

